# Remove script running from startup of windows xp



## shakti (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
I m using windows xp having licence version of kaspersky internet security 9.0 installed.

My system is infected with a script running each time when i start pc. that script runs through wscript.exe file.

when i kill that process from task manager then that script killed.

I have check every start up entries. 
But i cant find how to stop this script.

This script comes from one of the pendrive having file name "Jaagi.jpg.exe" 

So Please help me to resolve this.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Startup Manager or Scott's Windows Startup Program Manager 
Install any of them, find wscript entry and delete it. Usually most of the viruses run themselves from different startup keys that isn't shown in msconfig..
Also, install "Everything", search for wscript.exe and delete it. And for the pen drive, use Panda USB Vaccine.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

Run the Program Hijack This: HijackThis - Trend Micro USA and Analyze it yourself here: HijackThis Logfileauswertung , to see any additional corrupt processes/services running


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Use *live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe to check for the script and disable it.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you don't find solution from any of the solutions below, then try pointing your Registry Editor to *HKLM -> SOFTWARE -> Microsoft -> Windows -> CurrentVersion -> Run* key and check for a string value which corresponds to *wscript.exe*. Once you find it, right click on it and delete it...


----------

